# Mounting circuit breaker



## parkerdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Finally got my front trolling motor and now it's time to mount it and run the wires.

I'll probably get the minn kota 60 amp circuit breaker. 

I was thinking I'd mount it under the lid of the battery box so it would have as short of a pos. cable running to it as I can also out of the weather. Kind of like the power supply battery box you can buy.

Bad idea? good idea? Would it spark and make a bomb? Where are others mounting their breakers?


----------



## Deadmeat (Sep 11, 2011)

I've also got the 60-amp Minn Kota circuit breaker and mounted it to the transom. From there I've got a 6-inch wire leading to the positive terminal of the battery.


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 11, 2011)

might be better to mount it on the outside of the battery box in case of a spark, if there is any gas at all inside the battery box, could be bad.


----------



## Derek (Sep 12, 2011)

the MinnKota circuit breakers are waterproof. I'd mount it at least to the outside of the box


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 12, 2011)

I changed my plans again. (wishy washy here)

I ordered two of the minn kota power centers. They seem high priced but if you figure $40 for the circuit breaker by itself then $10-$15 for the box it works out pretty close to the same.

Since I don't have a console yet I figure the accessory ports on the boxes will be a conveniant place to plug in the bilge pump when needed and lights etc..


----------



## rpena (Sep 23, 2011)

I have question, the circuit breaker is attached to the positive side, correct? And is is only for the trolling motor if I have a switch panel with fuses for the accessories?


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 23, 2011)

rpena said:


> I have question, the circuit breaker is attached to the positive side, correct? And is is only for the trolling motor if I have a switch panel with fuses for the accessories?



The circuit breaker is on the positive side yes. One for the trolling motor and some people also put one at the battery that equals your amp draw at the switch panel. I will probably put one there too down the road when I put in a switch panel. It's there to protect against shorts from the battery to your switch panel.

Put wiring in the search and there is several pics of installs that have been done.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is how i installed our in our Lund 14' tin


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 23, 2011)

DanMC said:


> Here is how i installed our in our Lund 14' tin




150 amps? I'd be afraid it would weld itself to something if there was a short. That is a good looking install though.


----------



## rpena (Oct 17, 2011)

Great! That looks real nice and organized. I placed a 40amp fuse between the Batt and switch panel. And a 50amp circuit on the positive side of the trolling motor.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed an inline auto resetting circuit breaker that is available from auto parts stores for the trolling motor inside of the battery box. All other low amperage items have inline glass circuit breakers right at the units.


----------

